# MPC starting to reissue the Haunted Mansion kits



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Escape from the Crypt is coming back as Calamity Cut Short... kit showed up in the latest Monsters in Motion email


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It's also available for preorder through CultTVMan's website.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I've had all of them for some 30 years. You guys are going to love them. I wish MPC back in the day had made more of the subject matter. I really had to hunt hard for the organist (Play It Again Sam).


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had Play it Again, Sam. I'd go for the reissues


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I had most of the Pirate kits back in the 70s, but "Play it Again, Sam" was the only Haunted Mansion kit I could get my hands on in those pre-Internet days. Maybe I'll have better luck this time.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I remember my mom buying me Play it Again Sam at Woolworth's down the street from our house, on my way to (or home from ) a trip to the dreaded Pediatrician's office. I was sick and my mom got me the model to work on at home. The kit was brand new so this would have been in 1974, when I was 8 years old. I got the model built and it worked fairly well. I didn't paint it, or most of it. So, it was just white.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I've been hoping Round 2 would reissue these kits for awhile now. Had the Play it Again Sam back when it was released and it's the only one, out of the 4 kits released, that bares some resemblance to anything at the actual Disney Haunted Mansion ride (Florida park). I brush painted it, trying to make it look as good as the photos on the box. Let's just say I missed the mark. But, it did work pretty good. Will definitely purchase the reissue when it comes out.


----------

